# Kozo Hiraoka Plans



## ernienoa3 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kozo Hiraoka is doing another serialized building project in Live Steam. It is of a K27 narrow gauge in 3-12/ inch gauge. His writings are always very good, with a lot of tips. My first engine was built using his plans for the Pennsylvania A3 Switcher converted to Gauge one for a C&S mogul.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ernie

Thanks for the notice, a great way to learn how to build a locomotive


----------



## NeilK (Jun 17, 2013)

Ernie: 

Did you have any particular issues when you downscaled Kozo's A3 to G1? I've been thinking of doing that same thing for the new K27 build. 

Neil


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

I have one of his books and have been tempted to try one. Can anyone tell me what level of machining is required.... Home hobbyist, or need mills and lathes? I start a class on Monday called Light machining, but I don't think it will be enough. Light machining to me is files and drills. But then again, maybe its not...lol. 
Greg R.


----------



## daveb (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Greg 
I bought a couple of kozo books and decided to build the "New Shay". I bought a grizzly mill and lath and a couple machining books and started to build. Before this I didn't know the difference between a lathe and a mill 
Kozos books are very good at teaching. One of the best sources for learning turned out to be a video course offered on line by MIT (free). They take you thru the basics of both machines. This all started about 4yrs ago. I probably have a year to go before it is finished. It has been an enjoyable learning experience. Go for it!! 

Dave


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what level of machining is required...I have Kozo's first three books on building the (original) Shay, the Heisler, and the Climax. You'll definitely need a milling machine and a lathe. You'll need to be able to use them to make tight-tolerance parts. You'll also need to know or learn how to high temperature silver solder.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Ernie, I'm not a subscriber (yet), when was the first installment?


----------



## ernienoa3 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Neil, 
Before I read his books I didn’t even know how a steam engine worked. I think it was beginner’s luck downsizing the parts. The engine that I built was very different then the A3 that Koso was building in the book. Mostly I used his material to get the valve events and the sizes when scaled down. I only had a very poor Sears Lathe (a good boat anchor) and an old drill press that I did the milling on. I learned a lot and had a lot of scrap material left over. Building a few Aster kits filled in the rest for Gauge one understanding for me. 

Greg, Dwight is right. To build it correctly a lathe and mill is almost essential. You would also need all the tooling he recommends in the book. 
I would also like to make one of his engines as the sizes are larger than G1 and it is getting harder to see the small stuff in G1.


----------



## ernienoa3 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dave, It was the July August issue of Live Steam.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll start reading the book I have and wait until my machining class is over to give me a better understanding of it all. 
Greg R.


----------

